# Clowns @ FB



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn, myself, and my cousin went to Farmington Bay Saturday afternoon. While we were getting the boats ready to launch we noticed 3 guys in the Turpin parking lot getting out of a car with guns and no hunting clothes, waders or dogs. We watched them as they approached us. One guy had a shotgun the other two had high powered rifles (Looked like Romanian or Yugoslavian 8mm rifles) We watched them load bullets in the rifles on the road and then all three of them proceded to head out down the dike. (Yes we heard them shoot about 300 feet from the parking lot) 
We got on the phone and called the poaching hot line and told the story of what we had seen and said that a Conservation Officer should be sent out at once before someone gets killed. The woman on the phone assured me that an Officer would call me right back. 
Well an hour later I received a call from an Officer asking me if they were still there, I told him I was 4 miles west but assumed they were. I never heard anything back from the Officer and am not sure if he even checked it out. I gave the Dispatcher the vehicle make, model and license plate when I called it in. I have seen some stupid things out there over the years but this takes the cake. I just hope my phone call wasn't a waste of time, we really were concerned for peoples safety.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wow :shock: I wish they could have some more CO's around there...they need it...too close that you get a bunch of people from the city that don't know or care about the regualtions or know the severity of there actions...its common sense to regular hunters but that place gets a lot of non regular hunters as well....


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Crazy FB!! glad you guys called it in!
We were talking with the biologist out there a few weeks ago and on the same day they caught a guy shooting seagulls in the turpin parkinglot from his truck and an airboat running down the turpin unit! i wonder where theese wierdo's are comming from????
TB


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Rob I've got the Conservation Officers Cell number call me and I'll hook you up!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The irony of the whole thing is they're never around when somebody is poaching deer from Dr Smiths back yard on the front, or when you see idiots going duck hunting with 6.5X55 mm Russian assault rifles. They will however just happen to be there when you walk in from the field with a limit of pheasants and realize upon him asking for your license that you unwittingly left it in your duck hunting coat the day before. :x You'll get the ticket and those slobs will get off scott free. :evil:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ain't that the truth. :evil: Remember bud, it takes less work to check you out than receive, travel, search, and find a real bad guy. You only have so many cops out there and they are going to do what they are best able to do unless it's convenient or a big deal.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

There are more important things to deal with, like the lawbreakers who don't sign thier duck stamp. :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought it was illegal to even have hi-powered rifles with you in a refuge. Am I wrong ?


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I thought it was illegal to even have hi-powered rifles with you in a refuge. Am I wrong ?


You are correct ....I believe that that is the point of this whole subject.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

.45 said:


> I thought it was illegal to even have hi-powered rifles with you in a refuge. Am I wrong ?


As I understand it you can only have a firearm on the WMA's during hunting season and it has to be a shotgun no larger than 10 gauge and non toxic shot. These guys clearly had no clue what a WMA is for. I just hope that the Conservation Officer was able to check these guys out for the safety of the hunters. (I realize there are few officers and they stay very busy doing their jobs)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> *As I understand it you can only have a firearm on the WMA's during hunting season and it has to be a shotgun no larger than 10 gauge and non toxic shot.* These guys clearly had no clue what a WMA is for. I just hope that the Conservation Officer was able to check these guys out for the safety of the hunters. (I realize there are few officers and they stay very busy doing their jobs)


That's the answer I was after. Thank you.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: flippin looneys...

nice job guys but wait a minute.....you noticed them in the parking lot and didnt walk right over there and throw an absolute :twisted: FIT :twisted: about the fact they had a _RIFLE_ out there?

TEX, *+1*. Murphys middle name is irony...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> :shock: flippin looneys...
> 
> nice job guys but wait a minute.....you noticed them in the parking lot and didnt walk right over there and throw an absolute :twisted: FIT :twisted: about the fact they had a _RIFLE_ out there?
> 
> TEX, *+1*. Murphys middle name is irony...


Sorrry John I was not walking over and talking to two guys with a high power rilfes over my shoot gun not thanks. Usely I would have said something intell i seen they where rilfes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't there, I didn't see the violation in question but I can say without a doubt that IT DID NOT HAPPEN!!! What a bunch of fibbers. :wink: :lol: 

Just kidding guys, wanted to try that out and see how it felt. Dustin, I totally understand why you wouldn't want to approach a group of folks with SKS rifles or whatever.... funny that even after calling the Deer hotline, it took an hour to get a call back. Pretty bad man.... just another standard occurrence at FB apparently. I'm going to give the CO's the benefit of the doubt and say it sucks that budget shortages have cut their ranks back so far. Guys like that are a danger to other hunters as well as to the birds we're hunting. What happens if somebody is in a layout (seriously) and one of those guys levels off at a coot 100 yds out or something.... ? Thats a wounded, floating hunter waiting to happen....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

true enough...SKS or an 870...whats the difference in a confrontation, but my point was Riley...why not try to stop them in the parking lot than let them get out in the marsh and start popping off whilley nilley at the first "raft" they see? -)O(-

i said confrontation but im sure just a word or two about the applicable gun restrictions and _*WHY*_ one cant have a flippin rifle out there, then im sure they would have left...at least i hope they would have


----------



## Outdoor Adict (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, I was out there on Saturday for the first time. Thats crazy!!!!! Thanks for having all of our backs. So did you do any good? We went out to the Crystal Unit and not much was happening. Just wondering if it was the same where you were.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

John your right we should have said something to them and hope they would have left or hold them there intell the co got there. 

outdoor adict we shot 4 ducks and my swan. we only hunted for two hours and we should have had aleast 10 ducks. we hit a couple that took some hard hit from a x full choke 3in number 4s I think. They acted like it was nothing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a up date on these guys. I just got done Talking to somebody about this and Thye did catch the guys out there. Dont know what happen to them. So that teh update on this.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

let me crystal ball this one.... _(O)_ 

a slap on the wrist is just about all that will be done...?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope not. they better done something better then that. because I could have done better then that by my self.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Just a up date on these guys. I just got done Talking to somebody about this and Thye did catch the guys out there. Dont know what happen to them. So that teh update on this.


Ah... thats good. If they can afford one of those rifles, they can pick up a Mossberg or a used Remi 870 and they'll be good to go, wasting shells to their hearts content. :lol:

Hopefully there was a little teaching that went on as well so that these guys are a little more clued in to whats going on the next time they head out. Who knows, it could have been a great thing for these guys to have a chat with a CO.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> There are more important things to deal with, like the lawbreakers who don't sign thier duck stamp. :shock:


One year we were being checked out duck hunting when I realized that I hadn't signed my duck stamp. While The C.O. was checking the other people in my party I asked to borrow the officer's pen. He obliged. Then he saw me sign my stamp...with his pen! :twisted: He just said, "I guess there's nothing I can do about it now." He had a good sense of humor.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> Jonny Utah said:
> 
> 
> > There are more important things to deal with, like the lawbreakers who don't sign thier duck stamp. :shock:
> ...


I got checked a coupel years agao and didnt sing my stamp and all he did was give me his pen and said sing it.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I always sign my stamp!  But I also do it in the smallest writing possible on the darkest section of the stamp, which is usually along the bottom depending on the stamp that year. It kind of bugs the CO but nothing they can do when they see it. I just tell them I don't like messing up the pretty picture of the duck. 

BugBuilder


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Those last few stories were funny! 

So in a situation like that, would they get dinged only for the rifles, or would they also get dinged on the fact that their ammo was bullets, not steel shot, and of the appropriate dimensions? Just curious about whether they could hit them with a whole list of infractions.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 BugBuilder!

i had a "Barney the Fed" (i do remember his name but i wont mention it...) check me that tryed to make me sign it again because it wasnt right across the "main face" of the stamp. with a puzzled look i asked "_main face_"??... then i proceded to ask him if they smile back too??! that smoked him! :lol: i figured he was probably still ticked that i didnt let him check for my plug with that crappy green hose thingy. -O,-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

chaser,

centerfire rifles are NO NO's for obvious reasons and then im sure they will...er um could nail them for the lead in the bullets.

...depends on if they want to make an example out of them.


----------



## ricosuave (Oct 8, 2008)

Was one of them wearing a leather jacket and looked like he just stepped off his Harley? We were heading out the dike and passed three guys coming back to the parking lot and I noticed one was caring a old rifle of some sort.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ricosuave said:


> Was one of them wearing a leather jacket and looked like he just stepped off his Harley? We were heading out the dike and passed three guys coming back to the parking lot and I noticed one was caring a old rifle of some sort.


I dont think one was wearing a leather Jackit . but he could have. I seen them and I went to foulmouth and told him to look and see if he see what I seen.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ricosuave said:


> Was one of them wearing a leather jacket and looked like he just stepped off his Harley? We were heading out the dike and passed three guys coming back to the parking lot and I noticed one was caring a old rifle of some sort.


I think one of them did have a leather coat on, they certainly were not dressed in appropriate duck hunting attire. (no camo clothing or waders)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> true enough...SKS or an 870...whats the difference in a confrontation, but my point was Riley...why not try to stop them in the parking lot than let them get out in the marsh and start popping off whilley nilley at the first "raft" they see? -)O(-
> 
> i said confrontation but im sure just a word or two about the applicable gun restrictions and _*WHY*_ one cant have a flippin rifle out there, then im sure they would have left...at least i hope they would have


I doubt they would have left and it just isn't worth getting in a fight or worse. Hell we had a couple of guys that wanted to fight with us for asking them politely not to skybust. Pretty sad stuff out in the marsh this year...


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I got checked a coupel years agao and didnt sing my stamp and all he did was give me his pen and said *sing it*.


Did you have to belt it out like "the star spangled banner", or sing it soft like "silent night"?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Pretty sad stuff out in the marsh this year...


yeap...seems it has taken a turn for the worse this year. the other day out on BRBR we were told to "HOLD YOUR F'n HORSES" at the ramp.... :shock: WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT!?!?

...all i was doing was warming up the MM :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I got checked a coupel years agao and didnt sing my stamp and all he did was give me his pen and said *sing it*.
> ...


yep he made me. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> [Hell we had a couple of guys that wanted to fight with us for asking them politely not to skybust.


That was funny that day. I just wish that dud would have come over. he would not have been walking back to his boat.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> That was funny that day. *I just wish that dud would have come over. he would not have been walking back to his boat.*


Talk is cheap Dustin......


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > That was funny that day. *I just wish that dud would have come over. he would not have been walking back to his boat.*
> ...


There was no cheap talk on that one joel trust me.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...sweet!

...now just please keep in mind while "talking" that there are YOUNG KIDS OUT THERE TOO :idea:

...nothing quite like a truckers version of "hey dont you think youre a little close" :x


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I sense a disturbance in the force.... 8) 

Cue Jaws music.... blood in the water.  

What is it that folks always say?? Pass me another beer..... o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Pass me another beer..... o-||


Have another beer or two.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Pass me another beer..... o-||
> ...












Something like this??

Longgun.... they ought to make a tape and sell it at truckstops.... the TRUCKER version of marsh talk and etikit. :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL thats good...

that comment was not made at anyone in particular (dustin is a good friend of mine and i sincerely hope he didnt think i was calling him out...sorry dude..),. im just generalizing the actions i have witnessed this year....man there has been a couple dandys :lol: :roll: -^|^- 



did someone say BEER!? 
....makes me think of that tune "Its five o'clock somewhere"


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

no john I know it was not towards me.By the way that a good song


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> HuntingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


That's funny dkhntrdstn !! You have a good sense of humor... :lol:

Howards Slough one year, was a 'big' 'ole guy, walking up and down the dike, dressed in hunter orange from head to toe, checking every body's kill, just being a busy body....he was singing the whole time. I'm surprised somebody didn't shoot him.!! :|


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

YIKES!

did anyone check to see if he had dropped his meds in the mud?? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> YIKES!
> 
> did anyone check to see if he had dropped his meds in the mud?? :lol:


There must have been 50 people on the dike that day, birds where flying way high, the guy was like a beacon. Not sure about the meds, but when he left all 50 guys stood up and clapped !! :lol:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I was there that day! :evil: 
I think the reason that he left was I explained to him exactly what might happen to him if he kept scaring off all the ducks, what with 50 guys armed with shotguns _*RIGHT HANDY*_, he left about two minutes after that, so I claim credit. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :mrgreen:

I don't remember ALL the guys clapping but I do remember some cheering. :rotfl: Stupid MF.

Reminds me of the time I was hiking out of the marsh on opening day, and just as I got back to the dike I saw two yahoos standing right there at the crossroads. One of them was wearing your typical "upland game" vest with the flourescent orange panels all over it. :| 
I asked him how the shooting had been and he said that they had only had one or two come within 50 yards of them. :roll: 
I said, "Can I tell you a secret?" He nodded and I said, "There is a reason we dress like trees and bushes out here... a duck can see flourescent orange for like 3 miles." :twisted:

He looked down at himself like he was surprised that he was wearing it. :roll:

He took it off and went over and stuck it under a bush. Ten seconds later three ducks flew over about 25 _*FEET*_ off the dike. They were so surprised they didn't even shoot at them.

"That is the closest they have been all day!" he says. OI!

My reply resembled MMMMM HMMMMM. :|

Sometimes I just don't know about people.

The rest of the time I *DO* and I am _*SCARED!!!!!!!*_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

update well foulmouth was out at fb over the weekend and talked to the Co that got the call. They cought the guys leaving. they got told by the shriffe to go out there and shoot.The co said no no no. he gave them a tickit.


----------

